# McCulloch mini mac 6 Automatic



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

I need some info. on this saw.I never work on a mcculloch before.Not one this old.It has spark,and 150# of compression.Can someone help me,where to find a parts list or a service manual for this saw.Not getting gas to the plug.I know it probably needs a carb. kit.

Thanks
Jerry


----------



## 30yearTech (Sep 14, 2006)

Some aftermarket carburetor kits are still available for this saw. You need to check the fuel line, make sure it's not too soft and that it's in the channel that guides it back behind the spark plug lead. If it's routed wrong it will get pinched when the engine is installed in the case and the carburetor will not get any fuel.


----------



## jsouth (Jan 31, 2008)

Thanks very much, for the info.30yearTech.I will check this out.

Jerry


----------

